
Ask HN: Looking for article about Google reducing their reliance on internal VPN - wheelerwj
hello, thank you in advance!<p>I am looking for an article where google talks about how they are trying to deprecate their internal VPN in favor of a focus on better cloud security practices.<p>I think it was within the last 3 years but definitely within the last 5.
======
mtmail
I found this in my read articles (instapaper)

January 2018

[https://thenewstack.io/beyondcorp-google-ditched-virtual-
pri...](https://thenewstack.io/beyondcorp-google-ditched-virtual-private-
networking-internal-applications/)

~~~
wheelerwj
Thank you!

------
epc
Search on "google beyondcorp", or start here:
[https://cloud.google.com/beyondcorp](https://cloud.google.com/beyondcorp)

~~~
wheelerwj
Thank you!

------
ParkerSaint
Google beyondcorp is what you are thinking of.

~~~
wheelerwj
thank you!

